# Keto Bacon and Egg Lasagna with Ground Buffalo



## SinOrSlim (Dec 5, 2011)

Here???s yet another great way to combine the perfect low carb keto ingredients! This recipe uses eggs, bacon and ground buffalo in place of noodles for a low carb lasagna! I have officially become a ground buffalo addict! I don???t think I???ll ever go back to ground beef! Buffalo/ bison is rich in CLA (good fat), stabilizes blood pressure, enhances metabolism and reduces body fat while preserving muscle! The only change I would make in this dish is maybe adding an extra layer of either shredded or american cheese in the middle layer on top of the ricotta and marinara sauce!

Ingredients:

12 oz Ground Buffalo
6 Eggs
4 Strips of Bacon
2 Slices American Cheese
1/2 Cup Ricotta Cheese
1/2 Cup Marinara Sauce
Parmesan Cheese for Topping






Directions:

1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees

2. Beat eggs in a bowl

3. Cook ground buffalo and bacon






4. Pour egg mixture in a greased baking dish and add buffalo and bacon pieces






5. Put in the oven and bake for 20-30 minutes

6. Remove from oven let cool and slice the width of the ???egg bake??? in half

7. Place ricotta cheese and marinara sauce over the bottom half of the now cut ???egg bake???






8. Cover with the top half of the ???egg bake??? and place the cheese slices on top






9. Turn oven to broil and broil the lasagna for 5-10 minutes or until cheese has browned

10. Serve and enjoy!






For more daily low carb and keto recipes check out Low Carb, Keto , Paleo Diet Recipes | Nutrition Tips !


----------



## SinOrSlim (Dec 6, 2011)

Macro nutrient breakdown can now be found on the site! Look under the "meats" tab and then find the post and scroll down to the end of the recipe! =)

Keto Bacon and Egg Lasagna with Ground Buffalo | sinorslim.com


----------



## thenameless (Dec 7, 2011)

looks damn good, now im hungry


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 7, 2011)

damn you Im making this next week! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SinOrSlim (Dec 7, 2011)

Let me know how it comes out for you! =)


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 12, 2011)

It's was heaven! My wife made it for me tonight. I want more but I don't need it. Saving it for lunch tomorrow  thank you for sharing!


----------



## TJTJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Haha! I read..."Kevin Bacon and egg, what...?!" 

Looks yummy!


----------



## SinOrSlim (Dec 12, 2011)

Awesome! Gotta love leftovers!


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 13, 2011)

I highly recommend it, its really really good. We are going to try the avocado fries next.


----------



## lift2grow (Dec 15, 2011)

Dude these recipes look so good. I'm having my wife put together an ingredients list and pulling some recipes from your site and then off to Publix!


----------



## Boomer182 (Dec 15, 2011)

lift2grow said:


> Dude these recipes look so good. I'm having my wife put together an ingredients list and pulling some recipes from your site and then off to Publix!



you will love it!


----------



## SinOrSlim (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys!!! =)


----------



## Tomn (Dec 18, 2011)

great recipe, i gotta try this ground buffalo too


----------



## SinOrSlim (Dec 18, 2011)

It's the best! So much more flavor than regular ground beef!


----------



## dogsoldier (Dec 19, 2011)

DAMN, that looks good.  Ground Buffalo is non-existent in my area.  Wonder how it will work with ground turkey? 

Another great find for the recipe book!


----------



## fireman23 (Dec 19, 2011)

dogsoldier said:


> DAMN, that looks good. Ground Buffalo is non-existent in my area. Wonder how it will work with ground turkey?
> 
> Another great find for the recipe book!


 
This was awesome! I used turkey in mine as buffalo isnt as accessible for me. The breakfast crepes were off the chain as well. Good stuff man.


----------



## SinOrSlim (Dec 19, 2011)

awesome! Thanks for the feedback and im so glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Burro (Dec 20, 2011)

amazing bra..!!

please check my post .jejeje

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/d...-your-meal-bulking-season-cutting-season.html


----------



## einherjar (Dec 20, 2011)

that what im talkin about!


----------

